# Napping After Meals



## benji (May 2, 2008)

was wondering if napping after meals would decrease fat loss? actually, its more like going back to sleep after breakfast for around an hour or so.. can anyone tell me more about this?


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (May 3, 2008)

I actually was thinking about this the other day... does it affect your metabolism and or hamper fat loss efforts? Ill wake up very early some days and do my cardio without breakfast, come back and eat a nice meal and then goto sleep sometimes within 1-3 hours for a nap. Does it throw off your body?


----------



## CORUM (May 3, 2008)

Everytime I eat, I am tired!! Got to eat light I guess


----------



## Biggly (May 4, 2008)

Hence "small frequent meals".

One of the reasons you get tired is a drop in blood sugar, both because your body is diverting energy to your digestion system and because insulin has shoved the excess sugar into storage, taking some of the needed sugar with it, ie a large intake of carbs can actually lower your blood sugar level rather than raising it, making you sleepy.

For many people on this forum I just stated the obvious but hey. More specifically to your question, if it is just a matter of catching up on sleep because you're waking early to work out, that's no problem at all.



B.


----------



## CORUM (May 4, 2008)

Maybe thats my problem, I eat when I am hungry and I eat pretty big and boy I'm pooped its time to sleep!!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 4, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Hence "small frequent meals".
> 
> One of the reasons you get tired is a drop in blood sugar, both because your body is diverting energy to your digestion system and because insulin has shoved the excess sugar into storage, taking some of the needed sugar with it, ie a large intake of carbs can actually lower your blood sugar level rather than raising it, making you sleepy.
> 
> ...



I agree with this but for the last paragraph there.  Sleep is something I for one take very seriously.  When it comes to being healthy you need to look at your body as one big synergistic machine.  If you are doing one thing improperly it's going to hinder everything else you have going for you.

Sleep is best had the same time, the same amount every night so your body can properly adjust to and therefor balance it's energy levels properly.  If you are constantly changing your sleep schedule or sleeping multiple times a day you aren't going to have a balanced circadian rhythm which is your body's natural fluctuation of energy levels throughout the day.

Also your body does different things while you are asleep, digestion wise.  You're going to need to get more sleep, sleep the same time every night, and stop napping after meals so your body can better work with what you're eating for breakfast.


----------

